# Ready to Start TTC After a Long Wait



## SASH1981 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hi 

we are finally ready to start TTC again after putting things on hold for a year, really nervous this time round as i know im ovulating this time and so scard of failure, would love to conceive naturally so fingers crossed, doing well with my diet so far and DH has decided to diet too which is good.  
just praying that this is our year for our little miracle. 

just need to relax and try not to worry  

any one else in the same boat? x


----------



## lynzb (Dec 7, 2011)

Hi SASH, not in the same situation but wnated to wish you lots and lots of Luck     xx


----------

